# WCA growth by year



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2011)

Another little statistic, now that 2010 is over:

```
Year  Competitions  Persons  Solves  CompCountries  PersCountries 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
1982         1         19       56          1            19
2003         2         91      607          2            16
2004        12        205     2616          6            21
2005        24        548     8487          9            27
2006        33        844    16554         13            28
2007        53       1498    34635         20            48
2008       109       3019    86495         27            50
2009       169       5103   172162         38            66
2010       226       6306   260105         40            64
```


```
select   year,
         count(distinct competitionId),
         count(distinct personId),
         sum(if(value1>0,1,0)+if(value2>0,1,0)+if(value3>0,1,0)+if(value4>0,1,0)+if(value5>0,1,0)),
         count(distinct Competitions.countryId),
         count(distinct Results.countryId)
from     Results, Competitions
where    Competitions.id = competitionId
group by year
order by year
```


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 2, 2011)

Isn't it amazing how cubing has grown?


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 2, 2011)

Any predictions for 2011?


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 2, 2011)

What's PersCountries? I gathered that CompCountries is the number of countries that has hosted comps.


----------



## vcuber13 (Jan 2, 2011)

Neo63 said:


> What's PersCountries? I gathered that CompCountries is the number of countries that has hosted comps.


 
the number of countries with people with official solves.


----------



## ilikecubing (Jan 2, 2011)

Why no competitions were conducted between 1983 to 2002


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 2, 2011)

does the solves count for all cubes, not just 3x3?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2011)

Some more, not quite growth but yearly stuff:

```
Year   3x3x3   4x4x4   5x5x5   WRs
----------------------------------
1982   22.95                     1
2003   16.53   80.16   139.69   18
2004   12.11   69.11   128.45   42
2005   11.75   54.13   111.41   54
2006   10.48   51.16   106.28   51
2007    9.55   46.63    90.03   72
2008    7.08   41.16    76.21   73
2009    7.88   36.46    67.25   74
2010    6.77   31.97    62.93   80
```


```
select   year,
         min(if(eventId='333' and best>0,best,999999)),
         min(if(eventId='444' and best>0,best,999999)),
         min(if(eventId='555' and best>0,best,999999)),
         sum(if(regionalSingleRecord='WR',1,0)+if(regionalAverageRecord='WR',1,0))
from     Results, Competitions
where    Competitions.id = competitionId
group by year
order by year
```


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2011)

vcuber13 said:


> the number of countries with people with official solves.



Not quite "with official *solves*", I just counted everyone with result data (could be DNF or DNS).



collinbxyz said:


> does the solves count for all cubes, not just 3x3?


 
Yes, of course.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 2, 2011)

Huh, there are more PersCountries in 2009 than 2010.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Why no competitions were conducted between 1983 to 2002


 
Because it died.
Lurk moar.


----------



## Neo63 (Jan 3, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Huh, there are more PersCountries in 2009 than 2010.


 
Yeah I was wondering about that too, which was why I asked the question in the first place.

EDIT: oh it counts the number of people that participated just for that year. Still weird though.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jan 3, 2011)

*Died time cube*



Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Because it died.
> Lurk moar.



I made no competition. No media not recognized me outside of my area because of the old cube still active have not said anything about my story. I enjoy helping to revive the cube. I'm too frustrated to get the recognition but the only way was to be an original and very competitive on tv show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OtkGDYDyAo


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 3, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> I'm too frustrated to get the recognition but the only way was to be an original and very competitive on tv show.


 
xD


----------



## Athefre (Jan 3, 2011)

Your story is a great one Gaetan. You've been through tragedy and triumph to make the community as popular as it is today. Are there any goals you've been focused on lately, other than trying to spread your message?


----------



## Anthony (Jan 3, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Huh, there are more PersCountries in 2009 than 2010.


 
I should represent Belize in 2011, just for you, qq.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jan 3, 2011)

Athefre said:


> Your story is a great one Gaetan. You've been through tragedy and triumph to make the community as popular as it is today. Are there any goals you've been focused on lately, other than trying to spread your message?



Thank you. I'll reactivate my web site rubikscuberecord.com I will write about the methods and links to the best videos. For years I have not touched a cube. My story may help sell the cubes but it is known by the community no more I'm nobody.


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Thank you. I'll reactivate my web site rubikscuberecord.com I will write about the methods and links to the best videos. For years I have not touched a cube. My story may help sell the cubes but it is known by the community no more I'm nobody.


 
Awesome! Do you plan on attending any competitions throughout the year of 2011? I'm sure everyone there would greatly look forward to meeting you and hearing your story!


----------



## LewisJ (Jan 3, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Thank you. I'll reactivate my web site rubikscuberecord.com I will write about the methods and links to the best videos. For years I have not touched a cube. My story may help sell the cubes but it is known by the community no more I'm nobody.


 
Hi,
I had not heard your story before, but I really enjoyed the youtube video which you linked above. It showed some history of cubing that I had not seen before. You must have had a very big impact, having repopularized the cube before the competitions we see today started. Thank you so much for bringing us all an excellent hobby!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 3, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> Thank you. I'll reactivate my web site rubikscuberecord.com I will write about the methods and links to the best videos. For years I have not touched a cube. My story may help sell the cubes but it is known by the community no more I'm nobody.


 
Gaetan, your method is fierce!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Huh, there are more PersCountries in 2009 than 2010.


 
Seven disappeared: Belize, Bolivia, Jordan, Kazakhstan, Saudi Arabia, Tunisia, United Arab Emirates
Five appeared: Bulgaria, El Salvador, Mauritius, Moldova, Mongolia


----------



## Radu (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Stefan for these statistics!


----------



## Kynit (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, I guess 4x4 is heading for 26 this year... No pressure, anyone


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 3, 2011)

Spoiler






Stefan said:


> Some more, not quite growth but yearly stuff:
> 
> ```
> Year   3x3x3   4x4x4   5x5x5   WRs
> ...





Since events have been added since competitions started, perhaps something better than just "WRs achieved" would be "WRs achieved/WRs kept track of" would be appropriate?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 3, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> perhaps something better than just "WRs achieved" would be "WRs achieved/WRs kept track of" would be appropriate?



Not quite what you asked for, but this was easier:


```
Year  Sng  Avg  WRs  Evs  WRs/Evs
---------------------------------
1982    1    0    1    1   1.0000
2003   14    4   18   13   1.3846
2004   27   15   42   15   2.8000
2005   33   21   54   17   3.1765
2006   27   24   51   17   3.0000
2007   38   34   72   18   4.0000
2008   40   33   73   18   4.0556
2009   41   33   74   20   3.7000
2010   44   36   80   19   4.2105
```


```
select   year,
         sum(if(regionalSingleRecord='WR',1,0)) singleWRs,
         sum(if(regionalAverageRecord='WR',1,0)) averageWRs,
         sum(if(regionalSingleRecord='WR',1,0)+if(regionalAverageRecord='WR',1,0)) WRs,
         count(distinct eventId),
         sum(if(regionalSingleRecord='WR',1,0)+if(regionalAverageRecord='WR',1,0))/count(distinct eventId)
from     Results, Competitions
where    Competitions.id = competitionId
group by year
order by year
```


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 4, 2011)

That works for me.
It's crazy how much was done during 2010!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 4, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> It's crazy how much was done during 2010!


 
Crazy Feliks... (17 of the 80 WRs in 2010, that's 21.25%).

Woot, I just found a statistic I appear in. Most world records in each calendar year:


```
Year  WRs  Who
--------------
1982   1   [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=1982THAI01]Minh Thai[/url]
2003   3   [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003SCHE01]Jaap Scherphuis[/url] and [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003WESL01]David Wesley[/url]
2004  12   [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003MAKI01]Shotaro Makisumi[/url]
2005   9   [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003MAKI01]Shotaro Makisumi[/url]
2006   6   [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003POCH01]Stefan Pochmann[/url]
2007  14   [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006KUTI01]Mátyás Kuti[/url]
2008  16   [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2005AKKE01]Erik Akkersdijk[/url]
2009  10   [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2007COHE01]Dan Cohen[/url]
2010  17   [url=http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2009ZEMD01]Feliks Zemdegs[/url]
```
Jaap also had 5 in 2004 and I had 8 and 7 in 2004 and 2005, but Macky overshadowed us. For everyone else, the above were the years with the most WRs.


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2011)

Feliks is WR thief.


----------



## Karth (Jan 4, 2011)

Interesting statistics, something definitely worth putting up on the WCA/Fun statistics page!


----------

